# Help needed AMD vs Intel Very Urgent Please Help



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 1, 2005)

I want to buy a new computer based on 64 bit solution. Please help me out

Which one can i buy. Intel or AMD?

What is the equalent of intel P4 630 processor in AMD?

PLease tell me the price of intel P4 630 and the best equalent of it in AMD?

Very urgent
[/b]


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 1, 2005)

once again another Intel vs AMD thread?  
there are lot lots of of threads here which compare both the processors.


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 2, 2005)

come on he need help give him help or don t post at time we all are desprate any ways do check some old thread i think considering the present situation amd is the best choice i am not too sure about intel
i  dont know much about the p4 630 processor  so i cant tell u a equvalent   right now in market  amd 64 bit 3200,3500,3700,3800 are avilable  depending on ur needs u can go for any one of this the details u can find on 

www.amd.com
right now amd 3500 and 3200 are hot cakes just be sure u dont get aprocessor with wenchister core they are not good get ones with venice core  

also consider which application u want to work with phto shop games many people say amd is for games and intel is for mutitasking operations  like image editing how far its true god knows ther are numerous threads on amd intel do check


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Guyz please help me out. I need an equalent of intel*

Thnx for ur post guyz, but really i  need an equalent of intel 630 proccessor. So please tell me a good equalent and itz price. Help me out gr8 guyz. I am only a student so need ur advice.


----------



## darklord (Aug 2, 2005)

Well you should reframe your Question i guess,

It should be more like,
" What is a comparable product from Intel in comparison to the AMD Athlon 64 3000/3200 S939 CPU ?"


----------



## akshayt (Aug 2, 2005)

who says winchester aren't good,in performance of today they may overall be abt equal or tad better than venice but in oc venice is better,thoguh winchester also oc ok , venice has ss3 nah? and better memory controller
so if taking today taking venice may be better but how can you say winchester is not good,isn't it cooler and soesn't it take less power?pls confirm here abt cooling etc.

Also,tell the use of cpu and then ask for comparison.

In gaming amd 3200 winchester may beat intel 3.4,in certain part/condition etc of hl2 it in a benchie was better than 3.8,confrim reason pls

but in something amd 3500 may loose to certain 3.0ghz


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 2, 2005)

*My usage will be....*

My usage will be Multimedia, Little gaming, Photoshop, etc. so tell where can i go for. As for as gaming concerned i may buy a good graohics card l8r, so too match dat good graphics card i need a good proccessor on 64 bit plaform now.  also tell me the price of AMD athlon 64 3200+, 3500+, 3800+ on 939 pins.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 2, 2005)

for photoshop,3ds max ,maybe audio/video streaming etc intel may better
then rather take intel

for gaming, maybe data compresion amd will be better
if comparison to be done b//w intel64bit and amd 64bit main factor maybe gaming for amd
if gaming is not important as other things then take intel 64bit


----------



## mohit (Aug 2, 2005)

considering ur usage .. go for the intel p4 630 now and buy a decent graphics card later on... which motherboard r u planning to buy ? u will be buying a mobo with onboard graphics or buying a low end card now ??


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 3, 2005)

divyadbzgt1 said:
			
		

> What is the equalent of intel P4 630 processor in AMD?
> PLease tell me the price of intel P4 630 and the best equalent of it in AMD?


Hmm. looks like you're having trouble getting a straight answer to a straight-forward query.

For *Pentium 4 630 (3.0 GHz) â€“ FSB800* an AMD equivalent would be *AMD64 3000+ Socket 939.*

Now, a P630 will outperform A64 3000 by *upto* 18% in 3DSMax, Maya, data compression and video encoding.  <<SOURCE>> 

But wait, we haven't considered the price yet. For the price of a P630 you could get an AMD64 3200 or better which according to  <<THIS>>  source is as good as P4 630. Prices are not readily available and vary a lot.

Motherboard prices, when considered may upset the whole equation. So, it's better for you if you called up some local pc shops and find out what's available and for how much. Then you could post it here and expect some sensible replies. 

From what I could find out - 

AMD Athlon64 3200+ S939 retails for INR 11150
AMD Athlon64 3000+ S939 retails for INR 8700
Intel P4 630 (3.0 GHz) <NA> 

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 3, 2005)

Do you know how much will AMD ahtlon 64 3500+ cost and MSI RS480M2 cost.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 4, 2005)

MSi RS 480 M2 costs around 5k or lower. i know only the price of 3200+[9k] as only that is available in my location. Go for some nforce based mobo or choose SLI mobo even if U not gonna buy 2 cards as they R based on nforce4 Ultra chipsets nd offers tremendous power than ATI ones[RS480chip].


----------



## navino87 (Aug 5, 2005)

*sata*

does this motherbourd support sata2 ? 
what is the difference between sata 1 & sata 2 ?

mobo - msi rs 480 m2


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 8, 2005)

amd 3500 is around 15,000 price will drop in a few day s because of amd new processor amd 3800+ 
 intel if i am not wrong is on 754 socket it is out dated compared to 939  socket
also motherboard avilable for amd are much bettr as of now  just in case u take intel u will most probably have to buy ddr2 ram which is quiet costly compared to noraml ddr 
1gb of ddr from crosiar can come to around  6 k
1gb ddr 2 cost 8 and up ward 


regarding ur use yes at one time intel was more prefferd  for 3d applicatin like phtoshop ,, max etc because of it hyper threading but thats pretty much a old story  amd is preety competitive if not the best for such appliction  especiall i dont think photshop will be gretly effected by amd or intel because photshop use more of ur ram it works fine on my p3 for vey intesive work one cannot xompare a p3 to processor now daysand by the ways most appliction are turning to 64 bit  so buy a 64 bit processor 64 bit real rock for intse media appliction


----------



## cyrux (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: sata*



			
				navino87 said:
			
		

> does this motherbourd support sata2 ?
> what is the difference between sata 1 & sata 2 ?
> 
> mobo - msi rs 480 m2


Dont think this mobo will support SATA II. Difference is that SATA II has trasnfer rates of 300Mbits/sec compared to 150Mbits/sec of SATA I  but this shudnt matter coz now SATA I hasnt become completely common now (due to higher costs of hdds which run on SATA I) so it will take a long time since we c SATA II drives to come in the common homes


----------

